# Epistane gyno reduction???



## eggeater (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,

I'm gunna use epistane for 20mg ED to try and get rid of my gyno

Do i need cycle support and do i need a pct for such a low dose?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

How will this help your gyno?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

FVck that, why not use letro?


----------



## eggeater (Mar 19, 2009)

"Epistane binds specifically to the 17 beta-estradiol receptor protein in the target tissues. Because of its long lasting and strong effects on specific tissue, Epistane can significantly reduce and reverse the effects of gynocomastia because not only does Epistane specifically block estrogen in breast tissue but it induces an estrogen-depleted condition which leads to apoptosis or the death of the breast tissue cells. Studies show that small doses of the parent compound, Epitiostanol, at just 10-20mg/week showed a complete disappearance of the mass and pain in 25% of the male patients in the clinical trail, while the other 75% of the patients showed at least a 50% reduction in the mass and complete loss of pain in just 4-8 weeks. That's results in 100% of the male users with no side effects. While compounds such as Clomid and Nolvadex also block the 17 beta-estradiol receptor, they do not elicit the same increase in protein synthesis and strength gains that Epistane can offer."


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

eggeater said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm gunna use epistane for 20mg ED to try and get rid of my gyno
> 
> Do i need cycle support and do i need a pct for such a low dose?


Good questions.

Can you keep a log? Many users have reported success treating their gyno with Epi, but I haven't see first hand the results.

You'd need blood work.

You may need a 3 or 4 week PCT.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

eggeater said:


> "Epistane binds specifically to the 17 beta-estradiol receptor protein in the target tissues. Because of its long lasting and strong effects on specific tissue, Epistane can significantly reduce and reverse the effects of gynocomastia because not only does Epistane specifically block estrogen in breast tissue but it induces an estrogen-depleted condition which leads to apoptosis or the death of the breast tissue cells. Studies show that small doses of the parent compound, Epitiostanol, at just 10-20mg/week showed a complete disappearance of the mass and pain in 25% of the male patients in the clinical trail, while the other 75% of the patients showed at least a 50% reduction in the mass and complete loss of pain in just 4-8 weeks. That's results in 100% of the male users with no side effects. While compounds such as Clomid and Nolvadex also block the 17 beta-estradiol receptor, they do not elicit the same increase in protein synthesis and strength gains that Epistane can offer."


Fine but why run something that may shut you down and need a PCT when there are proven things available like letrozole?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Fine but why run something that may shut you down and need a PCT when there are proven things available like letrozole?


Letro is known for killing your sexy drive, amongst other things.

I'm not saying Epi is the best option, but it's a different option.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I prob would run slightly higher. I used it before i started another cycle to see if it did anything nothing great tbh may have reduced but i was dieting at the time, it helped keep muscle whilst dieting.


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Had excellent results shifting gyno using epistane,but when i finished the course the gyno came straight back.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

If it's oestrogenic driven gyno, personally, i'd run an AI which is a tried/tested method and has been proven to be very effective, completely reversing early stage gyno in most of cases. I know a couple of guys who have even used Letrozole to moderately and significantly reduce fibrous gyno too.

Between a toss up of tempoary libido loss and potentially permanent gynecomastia, it's a no-brainer IMO.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Interesting topic. A log would be good. Would epi not also effect the limbido if it shuts you down? And may work out mor expensive after pct etc compared to letro.

Would there be a benifit to runing epi to bridge to pct after an injectable cycle?


----------



## eggeater (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok guys,

I'm gunna use milk thistle and nolva just to be safe

When i start using epi i'll let you all know how it goes 

Peace


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

eggeater said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> I'm gunna use milk thistle and nolva just to be safe
> 
> ...


Yes mate keep us all posted, I am planning a six week cycle of this next month too for the same reasons..............I would suggest trying something stronger first though like Letro or Adex, I have tried everthing under you sun now but nothing has shifted it unfortunately so I have nothing to loose trying Epi!


----------



## eggeater (Mar 19, 2009)

By the way i take caffeine tablets before i workout, will anything bad happen to me if i take them while using epistane?

Eggeater


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Yes mate keep us all posted, I am planning a six week cycle of this next month too for the same reasons..............I would suggest trying something stronger first though like Letro or Adex, I have tried everthing under you sun now but nothing has shifted it unfortunately so I have nothing to loose trying Epi!


I'd try a Dopaminergic if AI's, Anti-E's aren't doing sh1t for you mate. You did develope gyno from a progestin, didn't you?

If you're suffering with prolactin issues, i'd put my money on a d2/d3 agonist like Pramipexole sorting it out within weeks.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I'd try a Dopaminergic if AI's, Anti-E's aren't doing sh1t for you mate. You did develope gyno from a progestin, didn't you?
> 
> If you're suffering with prolactin issues, i'd put my money on a d2/d3 agonist like Pramipexole sorting it out within weeks.


I recon so mate but can't seem to source any Dopaminergics hence why I thought I'd give this ago!


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

Would be interested to see how this goes...

If running a nandrolone and an androgenic (dbol) how can you tell though if is progesterone/prolactin or estrogen?


----------



## eggeater (Mar 19, 2009)

Why do i have to take epi before 6 pm?

and is it ok to take caffeine with it or is that dangerous?


----------



## eggeater (Mar 19, 2009)

Bump


----------

